# 6mm or 30-30



## RyHelwig (Jan 13, 2010)

what would be a better deer rifle to buy a 6mm or 30-30


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

Depends entirely on your hunting conditions. Neither would be an idea cartridge for the many situations that deer can be found.
The 30-30 would excel under short range woods hunting, the 6mm would excel under open, longer range conditions. I would not use any 6mm cartridge in the woods or brush. The 7mm-08 or 308 would be better choices, IMHO.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

out if the 2 6mm all the way. I have used one for everytype for deer hunting and with the right bullet and shot placement the deer will die.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd definitely choose the 6mm over the 30-30 any day. the 6mm bullets will kill a deer with ease. The only reason why I don't like 30-30's is because I could throw a bullet with more velocity that that thing could shoot one.

xdeano


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

xdeano said:


> I'd definitely choose the 6mm over the 30-30 any day. the 6mm bullets will kill a deer with ease. The only reason why I don't like 30-30's is because I could throw a bullet with more velocity that that thing could shoot one.
> 
> xdeano


well if you get the new hornady ammo then maybe it would give u a run for your money. i would take the 3030 with the new hornady loads, but both will kill a deer. good luck


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

nope he still throws faster than the 3030 even with the new hornady ammo


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Do they sell those Lever Evolution bullets not in loaded ammo?

I still say the 6mm. I know sometimes you have to shoot threw a small bush but it should be avoided if it can be helped. Even a small branch can move a big bullet enough to wound a critter instead of killing it.

Human cloning is outlawed because if Chuck Norris were cloned, then it would be possible for a Chuck Norris roundhouse kick to meet another chuck Norris roundhouse kick. Physicists theorize that this contact would end the universe.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

People, they do sell the FXT 160gr 30-30 bullets as components.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That is good to hear. I may have to get a box or two just-in-case I get crazy and want to hunt with my 30-30. Right now I am only shooting those 112gr lead flat point bullets with a few gr of Unique powder. It makes the 30-30 a real fun range gun. My friend's daughter loves this load. Granted it is not a hunting round but if you do your part you can hit a pop can at 100 yds.

On a side note they do not work very well from my AK. The 115 gr pointed bullet does. My load is real light and only works the action in warm weather that is nice in winter you do not have to dig for your brass. The brass only goes a few feet from the rifle and it makes a nice clang on the steel at 100yds. Not the best accuracy but at 100yds probably in a 6 to 8 inch range. Not too bad for a .308 bullet in a .311 tube.

Chuck Norris once went skydiving, but promised never to do it again. One Grand Canyon is enough.


----------



## Jiffy. (Dec 3, 2009)

RyHelwig said:


> what would be a better deer rifle to buy a 6mm or 30-30


Talk about comparing apples to oranges.....


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Jiffy. said:


> RyHelwig said:
> 
> 
> > what would be a better deer rifle to buy a 6mm or 30-30
> ...


More like arrows and rocks.
xdeano


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

If you are in the woods or brush I would go with the .30/30 with 170 grain bullets. If you have more open country or shots over 100 yards are common then the 6mm may have an edge with 100 grain bullets. Don't let anyone tell you the .30/30 won't kill deer. I have taken quite a few whitetails over the years with a .30/30. I have also seen a few wounded deer that kept on going and were never recovered after being shot by a .243. (Now if you want a good all around deer cartridge look at the 6.5x55 or .260 : )


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Funny thing is the 30 30 has probably killed more big game includeing moose and elk. It is a great weapon and for short shots up to 150 yrds its great. I dont own a 6mm but I do own a .270 and a .243(similar) And depending on the situation The 3030 is the right tool. Sometimes its not. If I could only own one gun (please don't ever let this happen) for deer and that was my only 2 to choose from I would take the 6mm. If I could choose from all calibers it would be my .270.


----------



## rd51 (Jan 13, 2007)

My opinion would be to go with the 6MM and the 243 might be a better choice if you don't handload, since more 243 factory ammo is available. As far as shooting a 6MM in the woods; I did it for many years with no problems. You just pick your shot, instead of think you have to plow through the brush. Nothing wrong with a 30-30, but if you decide to hunt open country or varmint hunt, the 6MM or 243 hands down. I would use a good stout bullet in the 6MM, because a light one may not hold up if the shot is close. Good luck in your choice.


----------

